# What can I put along the foundation of A pole building to prevent weeds from growing



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

What can I put along the foundation of A pole building to prevent weeds from growing so that I don't have to weed whack after mowing?


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Kill it with Round-up or better yet use a tarpaper product 18" by 100' , like you would start a shake shingle roof with and lay some 2x6's over it in random fashion !! 6 weeks max all vegetation will have gone south then keep it gone by spraying a diluted mix of Glyphosate, a key active ingredient that moves through the weed to the root, and stops the function of an essential enzyme found in plants (but not in humans or other animals). Any Glyphosate not absorbed by plants breaks down into natural materials without moving in or on the soil to untreated plants.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

Roundup about 3 times recomened strength and a little Panitrol to steralise the ground for the year.Also if you were to spill a little diesl fuel in the hand spayer by accident while mixing the Roundup it would basically do the samething.However that could be a costly accident if a tree hugger seen it happen.


----------



## JDFANATIC (Dec 28, 2005)

A ground cover such as pachysandra works good. Here is a pic after I put in our new sidewalk. Over a few years the pachysandra will grow in to fill all the mulched areas.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

concrete!


----------



## lb59 (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *concrete! *


IF concrete cracks and the cracks fill with dirt weeds grow up from the cracks.
I've ruled out concrete for this reason.
I've thought about laying 9 to 12 inch wide strips on the ground along the foundation wall.
The thing is what material do I use to make the strips out of?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Lay tarpaper out about 18" from the wall. Cover this with "Pea" gravel or stone. IF any weeds DARE to grow through this in a few years, spry 'em!

You could also lay down the tarpaper and put concrete over it.......


----------



## John-in-Ga (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *I've thought about laying 9 to 12 inch wide strips on the ground along the foundation wall.
> The thing is what material do I use to make the strips out of? *


If Roundup, tarpaper, or cement doesn't work for you, then forget about it and let the weeds grow. If they can get through any of those, then you got some pretty tough weeds, too much for a weedwacker I'm sure.


----------



## Eddinberry (Dec 3, 2006)

Glyphosate and a Pre-emerge like Simazene.

Eddinberry


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

calcium chloride solution works good at this as well.


----------

